# Kage pushers?



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Been reseaching this topic for a while now and this is the year to purchase.

Plan on using the pusher on an S650 BOBCAT skid

I have watched there video which seems impressive. I like the idea of angel during pushing. I also like that I have a blade and box all in one pkg. My route is tight where this machine will go so I would like to travel with this set-up and not trailer it.

Anyone out there using this system. I have looked hard at sectional as well but I keep going back to the blade/pusher combo.

I have yet to check pricing on these units but any idea of cost?

I assume a 8-10ft pusher will fit nicely on the machine.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I also just checked out the Degelman speed blade. I like the idea. Anyone with info on these units?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a 10 foot Kage on my Bobcat A300. I have used it for one season and so far I am impressed with the unit. You can get price quotes on their website. I think my unit was around 6K but worth every penny.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

10fter a good fit with the 300? My s650 is little under your HP but could I get by with it or should I go with an 8ft unit?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jvm81;1076624 said:


> 10fter a good fit with the 300? My s650 is little under your HP but could I get by with it or should I go with an 8ft unit?


you will be fine w/ a 10fter on that model.....i would recommend getting dedicated snow rims/tires if you are doing jobs by anything but the hour(production will be GREATLY improved)...if working by the hour, then its not worth it.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

ok, so kage is good a choice? OR consider others yet?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Snow Wolf has a similar unit. Maybe you could make a deal with a plow & Wolf Paw tire package.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jvm81;1076678 said:


> ok, so kage is good a choice? OR consider others yet?


What kinds of lots are you doing?.... Is there tons of backdragging?.. Etc.... These factors will impact what suits you best.
Personally, I have found the simplicity of a pusher(no hydros/moving parts to break) has alot of value to it.....I like the concept of the kage, but for the money and types of lots i do, my 10ft Bobcat brand pusher is gonna move more volume of snow on each pass(just because of a slightly greater depth/heigth) than a 10ft kage system with less potential things to break/maintain/mess with/etc.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

My lots are nice and easy. Nothing huge to where pushing snow great distance. Same back bragging is going to be needed but not alot. I would say most lots are 1 - 2 hours with V plow on truck. I just like the idea of blade to box. Everything at once - guys will just drive/ride the skid to locations. Furtherest drive time is maybe a mile b/t places. One less truck, trailer, etc .. Also like the idea of angleing the plow with the box on it.

But ideas are welcome as I don't have a pusher and you guys do.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

jvm81- Give me a call or drop me an email and I will go over any and all features of the Kage system and why it is the best! Ask around on here, there are NO parts that break and if the occasion were to arise they come with a 2 year warranty Our products are built tough by a designer/inventor that doesn't settle for mediocre. Our products are built from experience and tested thoroughly before they are released to you.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

jvm81;1076624 said:


> 10fter a good fit with the 300? My s650 is little under your HP but could I get by with it or should I go with an 8ft unit?


Kage also makes a 9 foot unit. If you have some tight spots to get into a 9 footer might make more sense. The only adjustment I had to make was to increase the crossover pressure relief valve so the plow would stay straight when I was trying to cut into a pile of snow.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

One other thing I forgot to mention is that the Kage system scrapes down to the pavement better then my rubber or steel edge pro-tech pushers.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

kcress31;1077157 said:


> One other thing I forgot to mention is that the Kage system scrapes down to the pavement better then my rubber or steel edge pro-tech pushers.


that's a good point

....i have kages and regular pushers...i didn't realize how convienient is was to have a pusher that can angle until i had the first kage. i don't want to ruin a sale for michael and kristen but if you go 9 footer (which i run/ Boss doesn't make a 10 ft skid plow) i use Boss skid plows to save a little extra money


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

stick with the kage plow and setup... everyone else just copied the idea...i have an 8 foot model and love it, toughest frickin plowsetup out there... nothing but good things ( now that they reinvented a part...) but most importantly they stand behind their product which is huge these days. you get what you pay for!


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Where you at in the midwest? Became a dealer for Kage, thats how impressed I am with them. One thing to think about is if you need to back drag parking stalls you might not want to be wider then 8ft to get in between cars. I have new Kages in stock. 8 and 10ft.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kristin Stephan;1076995 said:


> jvm81- Give me a call or drop me an email and I will go over any and all features of the Kage system and why it is the best! Ask around on here, there are NO parts that break and if the occasion were to arise they come with a 2 year warranty Our products are built tough by a designer/inventor that doesn't settle for mediocre. Our products are built from experience and tested thoroughly before they are released to you.


So who came first? Snow Wolf FastTach Pusher or Kage?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Kage,,,kristin can better answer but i believe they gave up or sold patent rights to snow wolf


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Kage We hold the patent. Snow Wolf has a licensing agreement with us allowing them to make their fasttach.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was browsing last night and was shocked when I came across the Snow Wolf because I thought Kage was the only one making blade/pusher. I've watched the video many times , even for the tractors video. One of these days I will own a Kage system.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Parts do break on the kage- I have seen it in person from one of there own operators with there lawn maintance/landscape company (horticulture services) that they own also. Never used one myself but looks to be a great idea. I just never had a problem back dragging and pushing away with a plow and any of our town home or commerical accounts. Then on our larger commerical always seems to be best with a truck and a deicated skid or wheel loader with pusher. Kage is new ( few years old now but new to protech or other brands) and is kage is spendy!


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

we use the first generation of the snow wolfs (has wings that you have to bolt on t omake it a pusher ) and i tell you what brickman runs a few kage pushers the lot next door and they run circles around us (not my decision to purchase the snow wolfs, Im hoping in the next year we can upgrade some of our snow equipment and at least 1 kage is on the hopeful list.) 

I would not hesitate to put the money into one of those. The idea of running a pusher on an angle or switching between plow and pusher in 3 seconds or whatever the time is, is great.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

We have two Kages a 9 foot on the s175 and a 10 foot on the t300 we have only ran one storm so far but from what i have seen they work great and the skid operators love them. We blow through a 168 unit town home community in three hrs.


----------



## Friendlylawn (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a L-185 and am looking at a 10ft kage any opinions is that to big and how do guys like them who have used them any problems


----------



## Friendlylawn (Sep 30, 2011)

will the 10 ft work on a L-185


----------



## franchise (Aug 23, 2011)

I have some 9 ft and 10 ft Kage plows for sale, if you are looking for one?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

We have a ten foot Kage on our S205 and the Wolf Paw tires. It works awesome, nothing has broken in two seasons of use (last season was a killer with 90" of snow), the Kage is well worth the money in my opinion! Thumbs Up ussmileyflagwesport


----------



## franchise (Aug 23, 2011)

Agreed, we have been running Kage's for 3 yrs now in Michigan, they are a great system!!


----------

